# Eclipse Subs?



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

anyone have or know someone that has any of their subs? looking into going for something serious, and one of my rockford fosgates needs to be replaced. sooooo, i was looking to just redo the whole system. yes i know there expencive, but i follow the whole ya get what ya pay for deal. just looking for info on em, how they handle, sound q, etc.

was looking into getting like the SW8122.4's, not the DVC ones. something that just caught my eye on their site (http://www.eclipse-web.com/ ) is that the box volume is almost tripple what my lowly RF's needed (1.75cft) what would be the minimum box volume before they started to sound like shit? if anyone knows? thanks


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

well I have heard some very good things about eclipse's upper end subs but I have not heard them personally

I recommend looking into elemental designs (damn I must sound like a broken record to the regulars here, lol). Every time I turn on my system it sends chills down my spine and impresses me more with each passing day. All I have is a single 12A. If you are looking at dual then you might look into the O series or even the K series is supposed to sound amazing for the price. The only reason I don't recommend the A for dual is just because it would be hella expensive ($300 for each sub and you'd need 2 800+rms amps).
www.edesignaudio.com


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

yah, thas the only prob with the eclipse i wanna get, there like 327 each. seems to be a standard price everywhere i look too :-/ then i wanna run 2 of em argh. 

....it would be nice to say though, "yah, im runnin 1400watts.........R M S" lol


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Great subs. Eclipse makes fantastic gear, and their equipment is notoriously under-rated. There's a pair of Eclipse 10"s in one of the showrooms where I work, and they POUND. Very tight and accurate for their SPL, as well. One of the other installers in my bay put two Eclipse 12"s in a custom box in an F350 on Saturday and they sounded great. Don't know how much power he was feeding them, though.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.....im probly gonna power em via a MMATS amp. one of my friends was sponcered by them when i lived in fl, and its amazing how small, and how much damn power they push.

http://www.mmatsproaudio.com/classd.php

He had 2 of the DHC1400.05's, and just, 1400watts, coming out of something no larger than a playstation 1..........wow. but i dont know how good the ecplipse ones are....would be nice to do a setup like i have now, where all my amps n subs match.......but i also know that mixing up amps n subs can give ya more pound for pound (no pun intended) bass


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Eclipse amps, likewise are quite nice. Not the very best out there, but they certainly get the job done with no drama. However, you would have to run multiple amps to get the kind of power you're looking for, since I'm not aware of an Eclipse amp that can push that kind of power.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i heard the eclipse sub personally and my o my do they sound nice.

they are well worth the money and very high quality built


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

yah, i noticed they dont have a single amp to power one sub, which is why i'll end up going MMATS. i can use one amp for both, and still have room for more


----------



## Chicago Tony (Apr 15, 2003)

Eclipse subs and Mmats amps. You are going to have an awesome system. Which series of subs are you going with? I heard the titaniums are great


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

Slayer2003 said:


> *.....im probly gonna power em via a MMATS amp. one of my friends was sponcered by them when i lived in fl, and its amazing how small, and how much damn power they push.
> 
> http://www.mmatsproaudio.com/classd.php
> 
> He had 2 of the DHC1400.05's, and just, 1400watts, coming out of something no larger than a playstation 1..........wow. but i dont know how good the ecplipse ones are....would be nice to do a setup like i have now, where all my amps n subs match.......but i also know that mixing up amps n subs can give ya more pound for pound (no pun intended) bass *


I've got good news and bad news for you. The good news is that whoever told you the eclipse 12's needed 1.75 ft^3 is full of it. They can go in a box as small as 0.50 (but will be more punch than boom) but are recommended for a 1.00ft^3 box per driver. I've got a friend w/ 2 15" eclipse's in a box 1.50ft^3 per driver. The bad news is you will not get 1400 watts out of that amp with those subs. The DHC1400.05 will put out 1400 watts...but at 1/2 an ohm. The lowest you'll be driving that amp w/ two 4 ohm SVC subs is 2 ohms. And if you know about Mmats amps...they don't do much power unless they are at the right impedance. You'd be better off going with the DHC1400.2 which puts out 1400 watts @ 2 ohms. Sorry to burst your bubble...but better to find out it won't quite work before you spend your hard earned money and then find out.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.....aw crap, i never looked at the ohms. ty


----------

